# Under the Covers - Matthew Sweet & Susanna Hoffs - "Under the Covers, Vol. 1"



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

*Under the Covers - Matthew Sweet & Susanna Hoffs - "Under the Covers, Vol. 1"*

*Cover songs... 
*
Sometimes a cover song can be of such profound significance that it overshadows the original tune to such an extent that it essentially ceases to exist and thus when heard is often mistaken for a "cover" of the "original"...

Tunes are covered by performers who genuinely wish to express their affection and their admiration - their respect and reverence - for the artist's abilities and achievements - their craftsmanship and artistry - which served as the source of inspiration which led them down the career path that they have chosen to follow..

At times this thread will focus on a single artist or group who released an album with multiple cover songs.

At times this thread will focus on a single song and a selection of the covers from multiple artists.

"*Under the Covers*" is both the name for this new series of threads which will explore cover songs and it is also the title of the first album that is under consideration -

*Matthew Sweet & Susanna Hoff's "Under the Covers, Vol. 1"*.

View attachment 107786


"Under the Covers, Vol. 1" is the first collaboration between alternative rock artist Matthew Sweet and Bangles singer/guitarist Susanna Hoffs. Released by Shout! Factory in 2006, the album contains 15 cover versions of songs from the 1960s and 1970s.

Every thread will have links to the tunes themselves which you can access.

This thread has different judging criteria than the "Deep Tracks" and "Classic Tracks" polls in which you are asked to cast votes for your favourites -

The tunes selected should be judged not on whether they meet or exceed the originals but rather on one simple concept to wit -

"Would you listen to this tune a second time?".

The question being asked is whether these artists acquitted themselves honourably - whether they brought something unique or unusual - something intangible or inspired - which helped to illuminate the tune or tunes in question and thus enlightened the listener by allowing them to hear something different in something that was once all-too-familiar...

And so the method of voting is such - there is no limit on the number of selections that you are allowed to choose and your selections represent the expression of your opinion which states that this is indeed a song which merits a second spin...

In the poll section the name of the tune will be followed by the original artist...

Your commentary is always welcomed...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

"*I See The Rain*" -






"*And Your Bird Can Sing*" -






"*It's All Over Now, Baby Blue*" -






"*Who Knows Where The Time Goes?*" -






"*Cinnamon Girl*" -






"*Along Again Or*" -






"*The Warmth of the Sun*" -






"*Different Drum*" -






"*The Kids Are Alright*" -






"*Sunday Morning*" -






"*Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere*" -






"*Care of Cell 44*" -






"*Monday, Monday*" -






"*She May Call You Up Tonight*" -






"*Run to Me*" -


----------

